# Crackle



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Crackle, Sony Pictures Entertainment premium video entertainment network.

This website http://crackle.com is designed to work with Google TV, available in the Spotlight section. It offers FREE, unedited and uncensored movies and television shows with a short commercial at the beginning of the movie and at intervals in between.

Crackle TV is built into my Sony tv (internet connected) and is also available online.

See the full release Here. http://igadgetlife.com/internet/press/crackle-builds-optimized-site-for-google-tv/


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I watched the gridiron gang and ghost rider from crackle on my Logitec Revue. Worked nicely. However when I signed up for a free account I never got an email to confirm my email address. I hit the "resend email" about 20xs still nothing...


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dodgeboy said:


> I watched the gridiron gang and ghost rider from crackle on my Logitec Revue. Worked nicely. However when I signed up for a free account I never got an email to confirm my email address. I hit the "resend email" about 20xs still nothing...


Did you check your 'Junk' mail folder?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> Did you check your 'Junk' mail folder?


\Yes and I even logged into my account directly and checked it with my web browser to see if Thunderbird was blocking it. Thanks for the tip though...


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Athlon646464 said:


> Did you check your 'Junk' mail folder?


If it's like my provider(Charter), it will get eaten by their internal spam filters even before my own filters would have a chance. So it would never get to me at all. It happened recently when I signed up at the Boxee forums. I had to use an alternate email address, n a different system, to sign up with.


----------

